# COD 5 Signature



## Ltkort (Jan 25, 2009)

See Title, and please rate out of ten!


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 25, 2009)

2/10


----------



## Ltkort (Jan 25, 2009)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> 2/10




PS It is my first


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 25, 2009)

Ltkort said:
			
		

> rhyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3/10. Since it's your first.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 25, 2009)

you guys are evil.. he did a great cut work.. 5.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 25, 2009)

Ltkort said:
			
		

> See Title, and please rate out of ten!


6/10 fo a first timer it's nice thats why i give this rating for a guy like Noitora this would be 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it would look a bit better if the gun and hands were on top of the smoke and stuff. Now it kind of looks like the guy is buried, also maybe if the gun and hands were darkened a bit they wouldnt stand out so much and look separate from the rest.

As a first attempt though, its pretty clean, I would give it a 5/10 for effort.


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 25, 2009)

its alright
i would give it a 5/10
cause ur a first timer
but i can't really say anything
because my sig is SH*T
lol
and that was my first one too


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2009)

Ltkort said:
			
		

> See Title, and please rate out of ten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"advice":
-use a more.. suitable text...font...
-link doesnt fit with the background...
-either change link,(put toon link) or change the background(i think there are some 3d brushes.?)
-your background looks like those comic backgrounds


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm...

well, 1st thigs 1st: everything in the image is clean, 10 points for that

However: The composition is... let's say -8
Why?
a) the hand and the gun: downright out of place, -4
b) the smoke: looks much like a pile of dirt: which makes it even worse for the hand and the gun, -2
c) too empty, of all things -2

sorry, but that's my score for ya


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

1.5/10
I gave the .5 because I'm nice


----------

